# Help me help my gf



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

This will be my girlfriend's second season of snowboarding. She went about 10 days last year, including a trip to Whistler. (Don't get me started. Took me 6 years before I actually made it to a legit snowboarding resort, and took me 18 years to get to Whistler. She gets there on her first year. How does that work?!)

Anyway, she took a few lessons and has been really putting in the effort to get better. The problem is, she is super nervous to flat base and get speed. It's a nightmare for her on cat trails or anything flat as she never has enough speed which results in her taking off her board and hoofing it. Then, of course, gets super hot, embarrassed and exhausted. All which infuriates her and puts her in a really bad mood. 

Does anyone have any tips on how to get her comfortable with flat-basing, or at least building speed? I think the biggest thing for her is confidence as she's gotten rocked a couple of times from catching an edge. I really want her to break through this season with confidence and speed, and I keep telling her that speed is her friend. I've seen her link turns and do really well some days, but other days almost seems like it's her first day snowboarding again. I don't get it. All the progress she makes just falls off. She cannot break through the mental hurdle of flat-basing and getting speed. 

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions, tips, anything would be greatly appreciated. As I said, I really want her to start enjoying the sport this season. 

Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, I'll help you help your GF alright.










Seriously though, the only thing that's going to help her is more practice. Some private lessons would probably speed up the process.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Flat basing is no bueno, she probably feels the board getting squirrelly which sketches her out. Teach her to learn to ride on an edge even if she's just going straight. Instead of flatbasing, her board will be slightly weighted on her toe side or heel side- it's way more stable.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> The problem is, she is super nervous to flat base and get speed. It's a nightmare for her on cat trails or anything flat as she never has enough speed which results in her taking off her board and hoofing it. Then, of course, gets super hot, embarrassed and exhausted. All which infuriates her and puts her in a really bad mood.


Thanks for this, this made me smile. You're describing word by word how I was feeling some years ago. Isn't the case anymore nowadays 

sooo... what she needs is time. Hours of riding. Getting confident. What most beginners/intermediated do wrong is that they ride with stiff legs... she'll need to bend the knees to have possibility to react to small surface unevenness. Let her bend, stand up, bend, hop, play around on flat tracks, swing the arms n move upper body, all without changing riding direction. Once she has a good balance and independent upper-lower body coordination and her body can outbalance such abrupt movements intuitively, let her go on base just some meters, back on edge, back on base so she gets a good feeling for the edges. At one point she'll feel what's going on with each part of the board and will be fine on base. The more she'll exercise, spend time on the slope, the more she'll build up balance and muscle memory and will get more confident and the speed increases automatically. ...And one day you'll gonna complain that she's gettin too fast .

This under the premise that she's riding a camber, flat or RCR board. If she rides a CRC? I'm not surprised that she doesn't want to flat-base. I don’t dare to flat-base on those wiggly thingies as well.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Pay for a lesson for her.
Only advice I can give, teaching your girlfriend how to snowboard is only slightly less painful than gouging your own eyes out.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh, I'll help you help your GF alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only for posts with this title that you see on craigslist


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Pay a lesson.
Get her to ride green or blue trails without long cat tracks until she's comfortable.
Get her to ride with more girls at around her level..... competitiveness never fails. 

PS - Tell her to widen her stance and bend the knees.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> This will be my girlfriend's second season of snowboarding. She went about 10 days last year, including a trip to Whistler. (Don't get me started. Took me 6 years before I actually made it to a legit snowboarding resort, and took me 18 years to get to Whistler. She gets there on her first year. How does that work?!)
> 
> Anyway, she took a few lessons and has been really putting in the effort to get better. The problem is, she is super nervous to flat base and get speed. It's a nightmare for her on cat trails or anything flat as she never has enough speed which results in her taking off her board and hoofing it. Then, of course, gets super hot, embarrassed and exhausted. All which infuriates her and puts her in a really bad mood.
> 
> ...


Have you gone over her gear?

Like, make sure everything appears to be the way it's supposed too?
People that have no idea, tend to have, no idea?

They don't know how it's supposed be, they can only rely on someone who does know.

Tell her to do as many carves as possible.

thousands & thousands of little tiny carves, as opposed to a few long ones where you just stay on one edge.

Practice Practice Practice. I'll tell you this
If she does that it's like going snowboarding 4 or 5 times, all in one session.

Repetitions, after so many, you get to a certain level.

Doesn't really matter how long it takes to get to that point, it's more when they hit that magic number.

After 10,000 carves, you are pretty good.
Regardless of how long it took you to do those 10,000 carves.

Get to that number(not an actual number)
& she will be @ a certain level.

Carves, she's gotta do millions & millions of em
Not big long drawn out ones.
It'll take 50 years to get that many carves under her belt.


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> *Flat basing is no bueno, she probably feels the board getting squirrelly which sketches her out.* Teach her to learn to ride on an edge even if she's just going straight. Instead of flatbasing, her board will be slightly weighted on her toe side or heel side- it's way more stable.


*^^^^^THIS^^^^^*

Flat basing, on a squirrelly deck is probably contributing to her catching edges in the first place. Your edges are your only "Control!" (…at least until you're reasonably proficient anyway!) 

Board starts to wobble or worse,.. Her weight isn't "Spot On" distributed perfect,..!! (…she's in the back seat cuz she's scared!) The nose starts to drift one way or t'other,…! She panics, unintentionally weights one edge or t'other which "catches" and BAM!!!!!

One seriously PISSED off GF! :laugh: :dunno:

Get her a few more lessons! You can ride the Gnarlier stuff while she's busy being "hit on" by the instructor,…  :laugh: and then _You_ commit yourself to riding the _easier_ slopes with her when she's finished with the lesson! 

Viola!!!


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> Flat basing is no bueno, she probably feels the board getting squirrelly which sketches her out. Teach her to learn to ride on an edge even if she's just going straight. Instead of flatbasing, her board will be slightly weighted on her toe side or heel side- it's way more stable.


This 100%. I teach my students to always be on one edge or the other. I also teach them to slightly weight with just their front foot. Allows them to reap most the benefits of being fully on a edge without the fatigue being on your heels or toes. 

Riding flat = caught edges till she gets more ride time under her belt.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

here ya go 16 pages


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...73690-scorpioned-while-flat-basing-now-i.html


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Kudos to you for trying to bolster her confidence, which is honestly what's going on and as Neni mentioned, more hours. She has simply got to ride more and more and more and more. I felt like I was never going to get better. Sure I could link turns get down and have fun but I was no where near where I wanted to be. Determination, passion, and hours on snow changed that. 

My gf (I'm a chick and by gf I mean friend) I ride with doesn't go as often as I do and therefore isn't as experienced. She lags behind in speed and ability. I'll blast down to the bottom and I'm still waiting for what seems like an eternity and she's actually a pretty good rider. Her big fear is going fast, it just scares the poop out of her. I've tried working with her, pouring on the encouragement and tips, but at the end of the day she has to do it herself. You cannot take the fear out of her, she has to do it herself. 

Have her take another lesson, get some girls for her to ride with that match her ablity or are a tad better. When she rides with you it's intimidating and discouraging. It doesn't take much to feel like crap when you are with better riders (unless you are competitive and driven). Having others wait on you and watching you is the worst. My friend has told me she's a better rider because of riding with me and although that's true, like I said already, some things she has to do on her own. Telling her she has to go fast towards the bottom so she doesn't get stuck....that won't help lol. 

Actually I can remember when she finally started making it past the flats...you can imagine the huge and ridiculous celebrations we had. Me not sitting waiting on the snow was liberating for both of us. It just takes time.

Another thing, we both use Trace snow ap and it was cool for her tracking her speed. Although perhaps not 100% accurate, it was a way to see her goals reached as well as feel them. Getting that Fastball medal was like a huge deal for her (hitting 35mph). That might be a way for you guys to compare and check speeds so she knows how slow she is currently going lol. Take some fear out? I don't know.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> Flat basing is no bueno, she probably feels the board getting squirrelly which sketches her out. Teach her to learn to ride on an edge even if she's just going straight. Instead of flatbasing, her board will be slightly weighted on her toe side or heel side- it's way more stable.


good tip. i guess i didn't realize the difference. Slight pressure on edge is good, but the pressure she uses generally turns her board dramatically. I guess she'll just have to practice the necessary pressure to stay straight and use edge control. 




neni said:


> Thanks for this, this made me smile. You're describing word by word how I was feeling some years ago. Isn't the case anymore nowadays
> 
> sooo... what she needs is time. Hours of riding. Getting confident. What most beginners/intermediated do wrong is that they ride with stiff legs... she'll need to bend the knees to have possibility to react to small surface unevenness. Let her bend, stand up, bend, hop, play around on flat tracks, swing the arms n move upper body, all without changing riding direction. Once she has a good balance and independent upper-lower body coordination and her body can outbalance such abrupt movements intuitively, let her go on base just some meters, back on edge, back on base so she gets a good feeling for the edges. At one point she'll feel what's going on with each part of the board and will be fine on base. The more she'll exercise, spend time on the slope, the more she'll build up balance and muscle memory and will get more confident and the speed increases automatically. ...And one day you'll gonna complain that she's gettin too fast .
> 
> This under the premise that she's riding a camber, flat or RCR board. If she rides a CRC? I'm not surprised that she doesn't want to flat-base. I don’t dare to flat-base on those wiggly thingies as well.


I'm glad I am able to depict her frustration accurately. 

Practice and time is definitely necessary. However, she expects to be good immediately. I explained to her that snowboarding takes A LONG time get proficient at. SO, she's getting discouraged easily it seems. Problem is, we have a smaller hill near us and snow isn't always around. Take working full time into account and she'll be lucky to get 20 days in this coming season with unfavorable conditions. 

I got her a flat board to learn on. I knew rocker would not be a good profile for her to learn on. I will probably get her a RCR soon to progress on. Right now she is more into the look of the snowboard than the functionality (we've all been there). And, I have to admit, most girl snowboards are ugly as hell and way too pink and fuzzy kitten. 



ryannorthcott said:


> Pay for a lesson for her.
> Only advice I can give, teaching your girlfriend how to snowboard is only slightly less painful than gouging your own eyes out.


She's already had a lesson after going with me a handful of times. After the lesson, the instructor stated that she was good enough not to need lessons anymore, just more time. I still think she could benefit from a few more lessons as she'll be more inclined to listen to the instructor and not rage on him. 



timmytard said:


> Have you gone over her gear?
> 
> Like, make sure everything appears to be the way it's supposed too?
> People that have no idea, tend to have, no idea?
> ...


thanks for the advice man. 

after learning my boots were too big for me, we sold her boots and getting her properly sized (a 7 instead of an 8). Her bindings and board are sized properly according to her weight. She is 5'5" 125 and I got her a 147 with a flat profile. 




wrathfuldeity said:


> here ya go 16 pages
> 
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...73690-scorpioned-while-flat-basing-now-i.html


looks like a good read. I'll go through it. thanks dude!



Rogue said:


> Kudos to you for trying to bolster her confidence, which is honestly what's going on and as Neni mentioned, more hours. She has simply got to ride more and more and more and more. I felt like I was never going to get better. Sure I could link turns get down and have fun but I was no where near where I wanted to be. Determination, passion, and hours on snow changed that.
> 
> My gf I ride with doesn't go as often as I do and therefore isn't as experienced. She lags behind in speed and ability. I'll blast down to the bottom and I'm still waiting for what seems like an eternity and she's actually a pretty good rider. Her big fear is going fast, it just scares the poop out of her. I've tried working with her, pouring on the encouragement and tips, but at the end of the day she has to do it herself. You cannot take the fear out of her, she has to do it herself.
> 
> ...


She'll definitely log more time on snow this season. That's the first step. I'm hoping she'll get another lesson or two as well. 

I know it takes time, practice, determination and will. However, I see her getting frustrated and I do not know how to combat that besides just telling her to stick with it. She's also the type that would rather learn on her own that find girls that are at the same skill level or better than her. Personally, I like riding with people that can push me, but she's just not built like that I guess. 

I just hope she crushes it this seasons so she can really start to enjoy herself rather than just trying to "catch up" to me. I'll also have to have her give the Trace Snow app a try, but I don't know if she'd really have any interest in it.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Give her two or three beers at the lodge then take her back up.

Thank me later bro.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Most people who have trouble flat basing and catching an edge are doing a couple things wrong. One has already been mentioned and that is that she probably has straight legs and is bent at the back. Her legs should be bent and her knees should be past her toes (slightly). This will allow her to stack her weight over her board, basically her upper body will be fairly upright and she won't be very bent. Most bend will come from the hips not the back.

The second thing is she is probably ridding "open", which means her chest is probably pointing down the hill as if she is walking down hill even though her feet are sideways. She needs to bring her body into alignment with the board. When you ride open and flat base your lower body lacks the resistance it has while on edge and the board starts to swing around and then you catch your edge and face plant. As you progress you gain body control and can independently move your upper and lower half and you can ride like this even though it is "incorrect".

If she does these 2 things it will also help her with speed. She will be able to engage her toe edge much more quickly with a balanced and closed posture, which means she will have control and once you have control going fast isn't a big deal.

Imagine you are driving a car that you can rapidly turn left but takes a full turn of the wheel to turn right. Sometimes the breaks work sometimes they turn you towards ppl and trees. You wouldn't drive that very fast either, that is probably how she feels.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

vodkaboarder said:


> Give her two or three beers at the lodge then take her back up.
> 
> Thank me later bro.


username to post ratio is off the charts. 



Justin said:


> Most people who have trouble flat basing and catching an edge are doing a couple things wrong. One has already been mentioned and that is that she probably has straight legs and is bent at the back. Her legs should be bent and her knees should be past her toes (slightly). This will allow her to stack her weight over her board, basically her upper body will be fairly upright and she won't be very bent. Most bend will come from the hips not the back.
> 
> The second thing is she is probably ridding "open", which means her chest is probably pointing down the hill as if she is walking down hill even though her feet are sideways. She needs to bring her body into alignment with the board. When you ride open and flat base your lower body lacks the resistance it has while on edge and the board starts to swing around and then you catch your edge and face plant. As you progress you gain body control and can independently move your upper and lower half and you can ride like this even though it is "incorrect".
> 
> ...


i appreciate the insight, dude. she admittedly said she doesn't understand the concept of keeping her shoulders square OVER the board, rather than having her front should turned a little and pointing her chest down the hill. I don't have advice for her other than "you just gotta learn and practice."

Any tips on how to help her keep her shoulders in check? I tried the pointing trick with her (have her arm straight out pointing where she wants to go), but she thinks she looks stupid doing it. I also try to have her not care what others think when out on the hill as well, but she has a hard time with that as well. 

It's challenging, which is why I'm here for advice! Haha


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Any tips on how to help her keep her shoulders in check? I tried the pointing trick with her (have her arm straight out pointing where she wants to go), but she thinks she looks stupid doing it. I also try to have her not care what others think when out on the hill as well, but she has a hard time with that as well.
> 
> It's challenging, which is why I'm here for advice! Haha


Have her hold onto the sides of her pants at the hip.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Have her hold onto the sides of her pants at the hip.


Ah! I forgot about that one. I will definitely have her try that! Thanks dude!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

My gf wanted me to teach her how to snowboard 2 years ago. I bought her skis, and a 8 week group class with 2 private lessons.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> but she thinks she looks stupid doing it. I also try to have her not care what others think when out on the hill as well, but she has a hard time with that as well.
> 
> It's challenging, which is why I'm here for advice! Haha


Oi... ask her if she expected that she hops on a board and looks brilliant from the first turn and all we others who struggled many hours doing dumb looking exercises to get better are idiots...? 

How good are you at riding switch? Or with ground tricks? If you're bad at it, the begin to exercise it. It may help her if _you_ look like a fool as well to overcome her timidity. Fall, try, fall, laugh, make a game out of it, a funny one.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ime...flatbasing or riding flat cats...you got to have good form...stacked abd aligned and understand the mechanics of the board and your body. Generally lessons on the hill don't address it. And noobs don't know what to see or look for and its difficult to see from a distance at speed. Thus did up this little vid. Btw stubbornly self-taught and it took years to figure this out with little pointers from merciful folks. 

frick...can't get it to load...the link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-dkcnRY8ic


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Have her hold onto the sides of her pants at the hip.


THis is a good one, if she is self conscious she can put her palms over the tips of her board. Just make sure her shoulders are then inline with her hands. 

Also, that it will almost never be 100% perfect, but try to get close. Then have her turn her shoulder up hill for toe side turns. She will become a lot quicker edge to edge.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Do you have a skateboard or longboard?

That helps A LOT. My wife has snowboarded a lot less than your gf, but she went past that initial phase pretty quickly thanks to longboarding.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

neni said:


> Oi... ask her if she expected that she hops on a board and looks brilliant from the first turn and all we others who struggled many hours doing dumb looking exercises to get better are idiots...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My switch is essentially as good as my normal stance except when it comes to park. Flat land tricks im experienced with as well, but perhaps I could start toying with switch ground tricks. We're both goofy. 

The game idea is good. I just want her to loosen up and have fun even in the tough learning phase. I appreciate all your advice.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> username to post ratio is off the charts.


:rotfl:

For me it's all about experience. I think it all comes with "how many days you have ridden"

I actually still dont do flat riding unless I am going of the kicker. I always have a slight edge pressure. It's more for being caught off guard (like when there is flat light and you hit a bump all of sudden) but it does make me feel more secure going that way. Usually it's toe edge.

Just make her practice flat riding just for a small distances. Like when she rides flat go a little flat then back on edge, when she is comfortable go back to flat. Practice, Practice and Practice.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Another thing, we both use Trace snow ap and it was cool for her tracking her speed. Although perhaps not 100% accurate, it was a way to see her goals reached as well as feel them. Getting that Fastball medal was like a huge deal for her (hitting 35mph). That might be a way for you guys to compare and check speeds so she knows how slow she is currently going lol. Take some fear out? I don't know.


Reading this I thought, hey, that's a good aim for the '15/16 season: getting a Fastball riding switch! Lol, and while 35 doesn't feel fast fwd, already that quick thought, or even going faster than - dunno - 10 switch scares the shit out of me just by _imagine _it? Just cos I don’t have the confidence from hours in that direction... Yeah... nothing will take away s.o. fear. Only confidence by many hours of exercise. 

Well... there's one thing which can push me to go faster than usual: loud pushing music fitting the rhythm of riding (that said, my switch playlist so far would have to contain reggae to fit my current rhythm )


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

As others have said, get her using her edges, and once comfortable with that she'll be more relaxed when it comes to flat basin!!!!!

And de-tune the contact points of her board!!!!!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> here ya go 16 pages
> 
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...73690-scorpioned-while-flat-basing-now-i.html


OMG! Why did I read all of that crap!


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> Flat basing is no bueno, she probably feels the board getting squirrelly which sketches her out. Teach her to learn to ride on an edge even if she's just going straight. Instead of flatbasing, her board will be slightly weighted on her toe side or heel side- it's way more stable.


This. Last season was my first real season snowboarding (two days previous seasons prior). Finally got the hang of just going straight, the trick is absolutely to keep balance to either the toe edge or heel edge. 

Otherwise, especially as a beginner you feel like you are in no mans land, its so odd.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice in here everyone. 

I got my GF properly sized boots
She got her season pass
She's doing her research
Her stoke is off the charts

I think this year will be the year she breaks through. She read this thread and is taking all of your advice to heart. 

Here's to hoping we get lots of snow!

If you continue to have tips or suggestions, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

you can take video every couple of times out and post it and it will be a lot easier to give direction.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> you can take video every couple of times out and post it and it will be a lot easier to give direction.


Great advice! I will definitely do this as well.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

You two both get passes at Alpine? 

I pulled the trigger on a pass this season so I'll be there a lot and will get the girlfriend out a bit more often this year. She only got out maybe twice last season as it was tough to shell out $100 for two day passes only to spend the day on the bunny hill. Then factor in lessons and it gets insanely expensive. I know they have very reasonable prices for group lessons and often times its only 2-3 people in a class according to the instructor I spoke with, but she wasn't pumped on the idea of riding with random people. We should try to meet up early in the season and see if we can get them in a some lessons together, it would reduce the cost involved and give us an hour to ride park.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> You two both get passes at Alpine?
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a pass this season so I'll be there a lot and will get the girlfriend out a bit more often this year. She only got out maybe twice last season as it was tough to shell out $100 for two day passes only to spend the day on the bunny hill. Then factor in lessons and it gets insanely expensive. I know they have very reasonable prices for group lessons and often times its only 2-3 people in a class according to the instructor I spoke with, but she wasn't pumped on the idea of riding with random people. We should try to meet up early in the season and see if we can get them in a some lessons together, it would reduce the cost involved and give us an hour to ride park.


Yeah, we got season passes to alpine. Glad to hear you did as well! 

I think if our GFs met each other, it might make it more fun for them while learning. Do you think your girl would be up for that? My gf has one or two [private] lessons under her belt, but could benefit from another one or two. 

I'm definitely down to meet up early in the season. I know our plan is to go every Wednesday and Sunday at the very least. 

Good looking out, man!


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> As others have said, get her using her edges, and once comfortable with that she'll be more relaxed when it comes to flat basin!!!!!
> 
> And de-tune the contact points of her board!!!!!


^^^ THIS right here... Detune the shit out of the contact points, it helps immensely... Knees bent when riding cat tracks, no matter what, whether she is on edge or flat based... I'm pretty willing to bet a swift kick to the balls that she is straight legging it quite a bit, all beginners do and its a recipe for disaster if the board starts to get squirrelly... 

I've always found with girls using gymnastics analogies work well if the have any experience with that.. IE, telling them that their body will always follow their head and shoulders... Like when your doing any kind of flip/spin on a trampoline, etc, etc...

Using that analogy and repeatedly saying "bend your knees like your pooping in the woods!" while riding behind them has helped me help a lot of girls improve their riding...

good luck homie!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

txb0115 said:


> ^^^ THIS right here... Detune the shit out of the contact points, it helps immensely... Knees bent when riding cat tracks, no matter what, whether she is on edge or flat based... I'm pretty willing to bet a swift kick to the balls that she is straight legging it quite a bit, all beginners do and its a recipe for disaster if the board starts to get squirrelly...
> 
> I've always found with girls using gymnastics analogies work well if the have any experience with that.. IE, telling them that their body will always follow their head and shoulders... Like when your doing any kind of flip/spin on a trampoline, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


Thanks dude! I got her edges de-tuned already. going to take all the tips in this thread and log some serious time with her this season. looking forward to see her breakthrough!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Matty & Brew 
I know a bunch of the instructors I can always ask especially early if they want to make some side cash. Saves you money he makes money on the side adn the girls will get a "Private" lesson. 

Don't leave me out of this little party of riding you 2 are planning :sad2:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

slyder said:


> Matty & Brew
> I know a bunch of the instructors I can always ask especially early if they want to make some side cash. Saves you money he makes money on the side adn the girls will get a "Private" lesson.
> 
> Don't leave me out of this little party of riding you 2 are planning :sad2:


Haha. We wouldn't dream of leaving you out. 

I can't speak for Brew, but I would definitely take you up on those instructors you know. If it saves us money and helps them out, seems like a win-win. 

Make it happen!


----------



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

neni said:


> How good are you at riding switch? Or with ground tricks? If you're bad at it, the begin to exercise it. It may help her if _you_ look like a fool as well to overcome her timidity. Fall, try, fall, laugh, make a game out of it, a funny one.


This is some solid advice! I'm going through a similar phase with my gf. I guess it's time for me to practice switch.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Eh, just tell her a boy wouldn't have these issues.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

txb0115 said:


> ^^^ THIS right here... Detune the shit out of the contact points, it helps immensely... Knees bent when riding cat tracks, no matter what, whether she is on edge or flat based... I'm pretty willing to bet a swift kick to the balls that she is straight legging it quite a bit, all beginners do and its a recipe for disaster if the board starts to get squirrelly...
> 
> I've always found with girls using gymnastics analogies work well if the have any experience with that.. IE, telling them that their body will always follow their head and shoulders... Like when your doing any kind of flip/spin on a trampoline, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


99.9% of the problems is straight legs.

Bend those knees. That single advice goes a loooong way. Even how her a video or photo so that she SEES her straight legs. That helps too.

2nd advice is not counter-rotating. But that one requires the knees to be bent. Most ppl counter rotate BECAUSE their legs are not bent and have a too narrow stance.


----------



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey Matty

Glad to see you have the ladies stoke meter way up there.

Last year was my gf's first season starting from scratch and I personally found that confidence played a HUGE roll.

I made sure she signed up for a lesson on the first day and gave her some space to do her thing. I found that she was nervous to fail around me so instead I'd check in every other hour to see how she was doing. She'd show me what she learned and I'd applaud her and encourage her. Snowboarding as we all know can be demotivating during those first couple of days out.

She had a good instructor who taught her some good fundamentals in keeping her knees bent and shoulders aligned. Problem is she hasn't progressed to toe edge and instead became proficient at heel edge both regular and switch which allowed her to traverse side to side. This year she will be working on her toe edge and linking turn.

Not sure if you want to go this far but she once brought up the idea of getting hitched, I told her not until she learns toe edge and links her turns 

Keep at it, keep us updated on how she does


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG_MOVE said:


> Not sure if you want to go this far but she once brought up the idea of getting hitched, I told her not until she learns toe edge and links her turns


Nice...good to draw the line in the snow...but it can be a dangerous precedent to set...if it comes back to bite you in the arse.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Eh, just tell her a boy wouldn't have these issues.


Lol, for some, this certainly would work


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Eh, just tell her a boy wouldn't have these issues.


:rofl3:
...Imma go out on a limb here and bet you don't get laid much!!! :laugh:


----------



## Spdpbd04 (Sep 19, 2014)

*I know how she feels*

Agree those first few years of speed can be an issue on the flats My advice is to avoid the flats!!! Wrist guards may give her confidence. Good luck can't wait to board


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for everything, guys and girls. 

What are some great ways to improve riding during the offseason? I saw a few things via YouTube, but anything specific you guys do to help progress even when there is no snow to practice on?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thanks for everything, guys and girls.
> 
> What are some great ways to improve riding during the offseason? I saw a few things via YouTube, but anything specific you guys do to help progress even when there is no snow to practice on?


Longboarding!

Helps A LOT with balance, edge awareness and just generally keeping a stance and shoulders aligned. Just make sure she's wearing pads and wrist guards.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thanks for everything, guys and girls.
> 
> What are some great ways to improve riding during the offseason? I saw a few things via YouTube, but anything specific you guys do to help progress even when there is no snow to practice on?


Whew,..! Might want to start a new thread for that question. You can also search the forum for "off season training!" There have been a few threads on the subject. 

Leg and core work is always good! Bike riding, especially MTB's. early on I found that balance training during the summer & fall months, did _wonders_ for my boarding the next season. And I only started with "Track Stands" on my mountain bike! (...that's where you practice balancing on the bike while stopped without putting your feet down!)

Just acquiring that skill alone and I immediately noticed a marked improvement in my balance and board control when I went out for the first time the next season. Since then, I've purchased a slack line and made myself several balance boards. You might give any one of those a try. See how it goes. 

Btw,.. It's not too late to get started on that for this season either.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Honestly, it comes down to CONFIDENCE and motivation for girls. Balance and strength training will certainly help, but time on snow is paramount. 

I made a balance bar to practice on with my snowboard and it helped me a lot. My friend on the other hand... Struggled with it. Everyone is different which is why I highlight CONFIDENCE, motivation, and time on snow.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thanks for everything, guys and girls.
> 
> What are some great ways to improve riding during the offseason? I saw a few things via YouTube, but anything specific you guys do to help progress even when there is no snow to practice on?


Balance board in the garage........less impacty then a longboard.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Confidence is really good, its important... but you don't get it by saying 'you need to have confidence', in fact that is usually very frustrating to hear. Telling someone to be aggressive is generally better advice because it doesn't actually require a state of mind that someone can't attain. Along with aggressive tell them to exaggerate body movements to the point where they think it will look stupid. People feel like they are making big changes when the actually making very small incremental changes. Video will help with that as well.

Those of us who are good often wrap up a lot of our success in confidence because it matters once you have the skills. It is very unfair to tell someone to ride with confidence when they clearly feel like they are not in control(generally they feel this way because it is true). You build confidence by having the skills, confidence is the result of, aggressive movement, correct movement.

Now i really want to go snowboarding. Sorry for the rant and i did not mean to insult anyone or disregard their advice, I just think its important to understand that your definition of confidence is probably very different from the dictionary definition of the word and makes it confusing for someone who doesn't yet share your experience to shape their definition.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thanks for everything, guys and girls.
> 
> What are some great ways to improve riding during the offseason? I saw a few things via YouTube, but anything specific you guys do to help progress even when there is no snow to practice on?


Balance pad to threngthen muscles in feet/leg and improve balance. And every sport which strengthen muscles in legs and core.

Another thing is to chrck if she uses her legs/knees well. It's one of the main problems one sees with beginners/intermediates: stiff knees, which causes bad balance and slow reaction and therefore insecurity. Check whe width of her stance... it's likely that you could widen it. May feel uncomfortable at first cos it will force her to bend those legs more and this demands more leg muscles, but one gets used to it and the advantage kicks in quickly. 

A good exercise to show how important bent knees are is to ride bus/train/subway without holding to a handle. Stand in the aisle with typical beginner stiff legs n narrow stance: you'll fall all over. Stand in a wider stance, knees bent: you're ready to react to the movememts.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Longboarding!
> 
> Helps A LOT with balance, edge awareness and just generally keeping a stance and shoulders aligned. Just make sure she's wearing pads and wrist guards.


This, any kind of skateboarding in general, whether on a longboard, regular deck or a cruiser its easily accessible and affordable. Remove the trucks, fill up a empty 2 liter coke bottle and it doubles as a balance board.

A lot transfers over from skateboarding to snowboarding, it's by far the most similiar activity she can do to benefit her snowboarding.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> Confidence is really good, its important... but you don't get it by saying 'you need to have confidence', in fact that is usually very frustrating to hear. Telling someone to be aggressive is generally better advice because it doesn't actually require a state of mind that someone can't attain. Along with aggressive tell them to exaggerate body movements to the point where they think it will look stupid. People feel like they are making big changes when the actually making very small incremental changes. Video will help with that as well.
> 
> Those of us who are good often wrap up a lot of our success in confidence because it matters once you have the skills. It is very unfair to tell someone to ride with confidence when they clearly feel like they are not in control(generally they feel this way because it is true). You build confidence by having the skills, confidence is the result of, aggressive movement, correct movement.
> 
> Now i really want to go snowboarding. Sorry for the rant and i did not mean to insult anyone or disregard their advice, I just think its important to understand that your definition of confidence is probably very different from the dictionary definition of the word and makes it confusing for someone who doesn't yet share your experience to shape their definition.


this is awesome advice and really resonates with me. I think confidence come with knowing you can be successful, but right now my GF doesn't feel like she can be successful. 

I think if she starts being more aggressive and tries to "take" snowboarding, it will really help. I'd rather her not be afraid to push it, fall and be aggressive to help her move passed the insecurities. 

Thanks a lot for this. I think this will be a major factor. 



neni said:


> Balance pad to threngthen muscles in feet/leg and improve balance. And every sport which strengthen muscles in legs and core.
> 
> Another thing is to chrck if she uses her legs/knees well. It's one of the main problems one sees with beginners/intermediates: stiff knees, which causes bad balance and slow reaction and therefore insecurity. Check whe width of her stance... it's likely that you could widen it. May feel uncomfortable at first cos it will force her to bend those legs more and this demands more leg muscles, but one gets used to it and the advantage kicks in quickly.
> 
> A good exercise to show how important bent knees are is to ride bus/train/subway without holding to a handle. Stand in the aisle with typical beginner stiff legs n narrow stance: you'll fall all over. Stand in a wider stance, knees bent: you're ready to react to the movememts.


She is a gym rat and has a lot of balance as she lifts over being a cardio bunny. I think she just needs to understand the technique as she's strong enough to balance. 

There's definitely stuff at the gym she can use to aid with balance, though



ItchEtrigR said:


> This, any kind of skateboarding in general, whether on a longboard, regular deck or a cruiser its easily accessible and affordable. Remove the trucks, fill up a empty 2 liter coke bottle and it doubles as a balance board.
> 
> A lot transfers over from skateboarding to snowboarding, it's by far the most similiar activity she can do to benefit her snowboarding.


I watched one of snowboard addiction's vids on this. I think I'm going to build a balance beam and use a skateboard deck on it like in the video. I think this will help her for sure. I don't know how much fun she will have on it, but I know I will. 

Thanks a lot for the tips!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ItchEtrigR said:


> This, any kind of skateboarding in general, whether on a longboard, regular deck or a cruiser its easily accessible and affordable. Remove the trucks, fill up a empty 2 liter coke bottle and it doubles as a balance board.
> 
> A lot transfers over from skateboarding to snowboarding, it's by far the most similiar activity she can do to benefit her snowboarding.


Longboarding on a downhill deck, one that's made for stability @ speed, with some super grippy wheels is almost Identical.

If I could throw 4 wheel slides on a longboard, I could bomb concrete just like snow. 

That's with no experience really & I'm almost there.
Those Popsicle stick boards, sure, they will also make you a better snowboarder, but not nearly as fast.

Actually riding the longboard though, puts you in the exact same position you'd be in if you were carving properly, without skidding on a snowboard.

Add in 4 wheel slides & there you have it


TT


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Longboarding on a downhill deck, one that's made for stability @ speed, with some super grippy wheels is almost Identical.


Except fer the road rash.........:hairy:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Longboarding on a downhill deck, one that's made for stability @ speed, with some super grippy wheels is almost Identical.
> 
> If I could throw 4 wheel slides on a longboard, I could bomb concrete just like snow.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^
You are a Genius.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Longboarding on a downhill deck, one that's made for stability @ speed, with some super grippy wheels is almost Identical.
> 
> If I could throw 4 wheel slides on a longboard, I could bomb concrete just like snow.
> 
> ...



is there a specific longboard you recommend? a picture or link would help.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Except fer the road rash.........:hairy:


Lol!! Yup! Something you definitely want to take into consideration before you step on a deck!!

I had the same idea. Here's how it went first few tries,...





Lol!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> is there a specific longboard you recommend? a picture or link would help.


This: Landyachtz - 2015 Boards

Or this: Landyachtz - 2015 Boards

There's no substitute for motion. Balance bar is ok, but face it... that shit is boring and you're not moving. Fwd momentum changes everything.

My wife used to take her longboard to the gym. She often rides on parks (not skateparks, i mean recreation parks) and bike lanes and so on. Used to do some mild downhill and even hands down sliding even... It helps for sure. Obviously, it's a summer activity, so you may be too late for that.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> This will be my girlfriend's second season of snowboarding. She went about 10 days last year, including a trip to Whistler. (Don't get me started. Took me 6 years before I actually made it to a legit snowboarding resort, and took me 18 years to get to Whistler. She gets there on her first year. How does that work?!)


Eh... I rode for about 4 years before any resorts even started allowing snowboards, and almost 10 years before I rode anywhere outside Michigan... my wife rode her first time ever at Mt. Hood Meadows.



Matty_B_Bop said:


> Anyway, she took a few lessons and has been really putting in the effort to get better. The problem is, she is super nervous to flat base and get speed.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to get her comfortable with flat-basing, or at least building speed? I think the biggest thing for her is confidence as she's gotten rocked a couple of times from catching an edge.


1) Practice, practice, practice, practice. It took my wife a few years of riding before she was comfortable running flat. Best thing for her was making her chase me.

2) What type of board? I grew up riding full camber, and thus developed the ability to run flat on a camber board without killing myself - but a lot of folks have a hard time doing it ona full camber deck. Hybrid/rocker profiles are much easier to run flat on.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> This: Landyachtz - 2015 Boards
> 
> Or this: Landyachtz - 2015 Boards
> 
> ...


i'll def be getting us both into longboarding next spring. 




pescadero said:


> 1) Practice, practice, practice, practice. It took my wife a few years of riding before she was comfortable running flat. Best thing for her was making her chase me.
> 
> 2) What type of board? I grew up riding full camber, and thus developed the ability to run flat on a camber board without killing myself - but a lot of folks have a hard time doing it ona full camber deck. Hybrid/rocker profiles are much easier to run flat on.


this season will be all about practice. hopefully she'll log at least 100 hours on snow this season. 

she is riding a flat deck. I got her a flat profile as it's good for beginners.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> this season will be all about practice. hopefully she'll log at least 100 hours on snow this season.


100 hours is not that much...when spread out over a season...say 5-6 hours of riding a day. One thing that at the beginniner has trouble with is...integrating. Thus if she only rides 1x per week/or has 2 weeks between rides...alot of it is re-learning. It is well known in many different applications that if you can do something everyday or every other day...the progression will be much faster...because you will be building on skills/experience instead of relearning at a slower pace.

Ideal, if she could ride at least 2-3x per week.

Edit...another big thing imho that she can work on...is learning how to fall...so that she doesn't do her self in early....get her practicing on a matt or a pile of rugs....you want the falling aspect to become instinctual....tuck & roll----slide, grab da breasties and impact with the biggest body parts....at a glancing angle and letting the big mushy body parts take the impact. Go to a foam pit, trampoline or gymnastics/mma place.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 100 hours is not that much...when spread out over a season...say 5-6 hours of riding a day. One thing that at the beginniner has trouble with is...integrating. Thus if she only rides 1x per week/or has 2 weeks between rides...alot of it is re-learning. It is well known in many different applications that if you can do something everyday or every other day...the progression will be much faster...because you will be building on skills/experience instead of relearning at a slower pace.
> 
> Ideal, if she could ride at least 2-3x per week.


right, but we have to be realistic with our FT jobs. We are planning on going twice per week (Wednesday nights and all day Sundays; She can go by herself on Saturdays). 

We, realistically, will get two days a week to ride together. Let's say the season is 3 months long (Jan, Feb, Dec+Mar), that's 24 days of riding if we go twice per week. That's 144 hours. 

Is that much? Absolutely not. But we have to make due with what we have. 

I agree with you completely. We are going to do our best to commit to twice a week (weather permitting).


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 100 hours is not that much...when spread out over a season...say 5-6 hours of riding a day. One thing that at the beginniner has trouble with is...integrating. Thus if she only rides 1x per week/or has 2 weeks between rides...alot of it is re-learning. It is well known in many different applications that if you can do something everyday or every other day...the progression will be much faster...because you will be building on skills/experience instead of relearning at a slower pace.
> 
> Ideal, if she could ride at least 2-3x per week.


I think that is painting a much bleaker picture than reality. Most people don't go every week. Every other week within a few runs you're pretty much back to where you were for most people assuming they are over the initial 2-3 time curve.

I think we stress rate of progression a bit much when it's supposed to be just about going out and having fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> I think that is painting a much bleaker picture than reality. Most people don't go every week. Every other week within a few runs you're pretty much back to where you were for most people assuming they are over the initial 2-3 time curve.
> 
> I think we stress rate of progression a bit much when it's supposed to be just about going out and having fun.


agreed...but there is the magic 80-100 hour mark...and the quicker/sooner you get that time in the more fun for later.

If she rode 10 days in a 12 day timeframe...she should be at a solid intermediate.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Totally. 

Keep in mind that this does not include any trips we're planning and long weekends, which will afford us multiple days in a row of riding. 

The 144 hours I calculated is only riding at the hill we have a season pass at.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I like measuring her experience in hours! Everyone talks about days, but that's such a variable measure. At my local hill we have a dude who manages a bar in town, he's the boastful type. Hear him talking to customers and girls at the bar, 'Yeah, I get to ride about 80 days each season!' Meanwhile he turns up at 11 most days, rides for an hour, stops for lunch, and leaves by 2 because 'it's too chopped up and bumpy now bro'

Funny thing is he put on his resume that he was an instructor for 5 years back in Chile, meanwhile he can't do toe side turns because he's got a bad knee. So he falling leafs everywhere, at speed. Asshat.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I like measuring her experience in hours! Everyone talks about days, but that's such a variable measure. At my local hill we have a dude who manages a bar in town, he's the boastful type. Hear him talking to customers and girls at the bar, 'Yeah, I get to ride about 80 days each season!' Meanwhile he turns up at 11 most days, rides for an hour, stops for lunch, and leaves by 2 because 'it's too chopped up and bumpy now bro'
> 
> Funny thing is he put on his resume that he was an instructor for 5 years back in Chile, meanwhile he can't do toe side turns because he's got a bad knee. So he falling leafs everywhere, at speed. Asshat.


Haha. 

I just think hours makes more sense than days. Time is just a better measurement than "days" because each day tends to be a different amount of time. Like your example, 1 day could be 1-2 hours, and another day could be 8 hours. 

Anyway, 100 hours is an attainable goal. We'll strive for much more than that, but 100 [without injury] is the first goal.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Haha.
> 
> I just think hours makes more sense than days. Time is just a better measurement than "days" because each day tends to be a different amount of time. Like your example, 1 day could be 1-2 hours, and another day could be 8 hours.


Haha... and then there's the thing with miles... cos the number of hours A sits on a slope or in a lift line won't compare to the number hours B _rides_ continously. Sooo... let's take vertical feet as a proper measure . BTW: 8hrs? Wow... I could never spend 8hr riding :eyetwitch2:. My legs could never cope with that much effort. :embarrased1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 100 hours is not that much...when spread out over a season...say 5-6 hours of riding a day. One thing that at the beginniner has trouble with is...integrating. Thus if she only rides 1x per week/or has 2 weeks between rides...alot of it is re-learning. *It is well known in many different applications that if you can do something everyday or every other day...the progression will be much faster...because you will be building on skills/experience instead of relearning at a slower pace.*
> 
> Ideal, if she could ride at least 2-3x per week….


*^this^* _BIG_ Time!!!

I didn't step on a snowboard for the first time until last day of Jan, 2011. Between then and the end of that crappy, "icecrete" filled season first week of April,… I got out to ride >27 days! (That's the minimum I counted,.. wasn't keeping super accurate count at the time!)

That includes days when all I could manage was just hauling my shit out to the local parks toboggan hill and hiking it for maybe two, three turns _TOPs _before hitting bottom,.. unstrapping and doing it again. I even drove to one of our Metro Parks cuz it had a 100 yd long, 12-15 ft wide snowboard run next to the toboggan run there. 15-25 seconds to the bottom, hike to the top, repeat!!! 

I was also hitting our local 300 vert. hills at least 2-3 days a week on weekends! In that 2.5 month time period, I also made 4-5 long three/four day weekend trips north to Boyne! (…I also paid for a couple private lessons while at Boyne!) I was usually riding _ALL_ day on these trips. First to last chair, 9 to 9 in many cases!! 

I credit all that _obsessive,_ frequent & consecutive days riding I did, with how quickly I was able to pick up the basics, progressing and _hammering_ that into my muscle memory!! I was even doing some switch riding before the end of that very first season! I was pretty lucky, Aside from my first two times out, I didn't do a _whole lot_ of really _hard,_ injury sustaining falling. (…on the hill! Lift dismounts are another story entirely!!) Mostly just few tweaked wrists, a pulled muscle or two and some bruised butt cheeks! :embarrased1:  

If she's really into this and committed to "getting" it? Really try to do all you can to get as many consecutive days on the snow as you can manage! There _really_ is no substitute for repetition!! 



wrathfuldeity said:


> agreed...but there is the magic 80-100 hour mark...and the quicker/sooner you get that time in the more fun for later.
> 
> If she rode 10 days in a 12 day timeframe...she should be at a solid **Beginner** intermediate.


 Fixed dat fer ya!! Juss funnin' witcha! 
…However I do feel that is a more accurate, realistic expectation for a NooB's predicted progression after that many consecutive days riding. (…assuming of course she's not one of those naturally _Uber athletic,_ fast learning mutants, that I am sooo NOT!!) :laugh:



Matty_B_Bop said:


> Haha.
> 
> I just think hours makes more sense than days. Time is just a better measurement than "days" because each day tends to be a different amount of time. Like your example, 1 day could be 1-2 hours, and another day could be 8 hours.
> 
> Anyway, 100 hours is an attainable goal. We'll strive for much more than that, but 100 [without injury] is the first goal.


While that is definitely a fair assessment of the potential in riding "Days vs Hours!"

100 hours could also be 40-50 trips of less than 3 hours riding. Add to that the time wasted in lift lines,.. riding the lifts,.. strapping in,.. sitting on one's ass in the snow after ea. fall,.. (Frustrated and re-evaluating "just how bad do I really want this!!!)  Taking breaks to catch your breath,.. or imbibe a little liquid courage & pain killer, etc. etc. :laugh:

100 hours doesn't necessarily translate into a lot of actual riding! However, if you tell me you've been out 20 days in the last month & half?? I assume you're pretty committed, (…or should be!!) Most folks aren't hitting the hill that often to only spend an hour or two there!!




neni said:


> Haha... and then there's the thing with miles... cos the number of hours A sits on a slope or in a lift line won't compare to the number hours B _rides_ continously…
> 
> *...BTW: 8hrs? Wow... I could never spend 8hr riding :eyetwitch2:. My legs could never cope with that much effort*.


:lol: Well,.. to be fair we're comparing our 300' vert, 1/4 mile long, average Mid-west, 90 seconds down, 5 minutes on the lift,.. 90 seconds down!! Repeat 50 times!! To your 15-20-30+ minute long, *at altitude* continuous activity runs!! I couldn't do 8 hours of that either! 3-4 hours of that has GOT to be equal several days of the other type riding!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Haha... and then there's the thing with miles... cos the number of hours A sits on a slope or in a lift line won't compare to the number hours B _rides_ continously. Sooo... let's take vertical feet as a proper measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on you could totally do 8 hours Neni!! 

That's why I like TraceSnow ap bc it measures lift time, rest time and moving time. After an 8 hour day it's really more like an hour of actual riding time. But of course that's probably what you were saying, 8 actual hours of riding ain't gonna happen !


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> right, but we have to be realistic with our FT jobs. We are planning on going twice per week (Wednesday nights and all day Sundays; She can go by herself on Saturdays).
> 
> We, realistically, will get two days a week to ride together. Let's say the season is 3 months long (Jan, Feb, Dec+Mar), that's 24 days of riding if we go twice per week. That's 144 hours.
> 
> ...


... and this is how you turn a girl OFF from the sport.

Take it easy on her. Let her do her thing with no calculations or added commitments from you. This is for her enjoymeny, right? If she wants 1hr then a hot choco break... twice a week, when its not too cold... then thats fine.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogue said:


> Oh come on you could totally do 8 hours Neni!!
> 
> That's why I like TraceSnow ap bc it measures lift time, rest time and moving time. After an 8 hour day it's really more like an hour of actual riding time. But of course that's probably what you were saying, 8 actual hours of riding ain't gonna happen !


She can do it but her SO makes her stop for beers by 1300.... 

Also, if you're somewhere with high speed lifts and no lines you are 50/50 with lift and ride time...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Haha... and then there's the thing with miles... cos the number of hours A sits on a slope or in a lift line won't compare to the number hours B _rides_ continously. Sooo... let's take vertical feet as a proper measure . BTW: 8hrs? Wow... I could never spend 8hr riding :eyetwitch2:. My legs could never cope with that much effort. :embarrased1:


And then it really depends on what terrain you're covering in that vertical :happy: Out of curiosity I just looked up my season pass stats just been, my daily average was 16,000 feet. High speed morning groomers, or freshies off piste and playing around on side hits, then some afternoon park laps etc or hiking for nice soft spring snow off piste runs. My last day of the season, which was 2 weeks after dislocating my shoulder so I was 'taking it easy' I logged 24,000! My taking it easy meant no off piste, no goofing around with any side hits etc. So I just ended up carving the groomers all day, and knowing it was going to be my last day I was there from first to last chair hah. I'm sure you could manage that no worries Neni, big difference in demand compared to gnarly pow runs!

Anyway, F1EA makes a good point. Make sure she's wanting to commit to all of this! And even if she is, I wouldn't print off a spreadsheet of planned days with the set hours you'll be riding and ideal progressions, with allocated time for hot cocoa's :eyetwitch2:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Haha... and then there's the thing with miles... cos the number of hours A sits on a slope or in a lift line won't compare to the number hours B _rides_ continously. Sooo... let's take vertical feet as a proper measure . BTW: 8hrs? Wow... I could never spend 8hr riding :eyetwitch2:. My legs could never cope with that much effort. :embarrased1:


Oh come on, it's not that hard. 

You snowboard way too much to say that

When you snowboard a fair amount, there comes a point where you realize your legs are WAY stronger than you thought.

My local mtn Cypress is open for 13 hrs a day. Sometimes it will snow 50 or 60cm while you are there riding.

I just can't leave when my tracks are getting filled in faster than I can make em. Doesn't matter how tired I am, if I'm not hurt & every run is better than the last.

I won't leave, I can't.

I want to go snowboarding so bad right now hhaha


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> She can do it but her SO makes her stop for beers by 1300....
> 
> Also, if you're somewhere with high speed lifts and no lines you are 50/50 with lift and ride time...


Lol. I've just looked up the stats. We had 12k feet in 35mins slope time in Vail and 1hr lift time. Yeah... this fits into the 1300 beer pattern :laugh: Was a very sweet day!



Rogue said:


> Oh come on you could totally do 8 hours Neni!!
> 
> That's why I like TraceSnow ap bc it measures lift time, rest time and moving time. After an 8 hour day it's really more like an hour of actual riding time. But of course that's probably what you were saying, 8 actual hours of riding ain't gonna happen !


Did only use it yet on a few days but yeah, it's interesting to see how little the time on slope actually is. Especially on pow days when lot of waiting time mixes in (savety stops n gaps). I've tracked one sweet pow day last season when only hub n me were riding, hardly anyone else on the mtn so we had fresh pow till the afternoon. Been riding run after run until legs couldn't do any longer: only 53mins slope time. 

On resort days, we usually mostly ride in the mornings when groomers are fresh and not too many ppl yet stuffing the slopes. Usually, after 6-8 runs when legs get tired, we head for lunch, do 2 more runs afterwards. Honestly... after 8 runs I'm pretty done, can't push properly anymore. That's the usual average day. Last year I began to fetch the ballerina board in the afternoons, leave the guys in the bar and spend some more time on the slope, cos slipping around on the beginner slope n falling on my butt works fine even with tired legs .


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Just to clarify . . . again . . . we both have FT jobs. Haha. If I could go snowboarding everyday, I would. But that would mean I'd have to quit my job . . . which would mean I can't afford to go snowboarding. 

For those of you that have the pleasure of going everyday, I'm jealous. Unfortunately, that's not realistic for me or my gf. 




F1EA said:


> ... and this is how you turn a girl OFF from the sport.
> 
> Take it easy on her. Let her do her thing with no calculations or added commitments from you. This is for her enjoymeny, right? If she wants 1hr then a hot choco break... twice a week, when its not too cold... then thats fine.


I feel ya. This is just for me to share with you guys. I'm not making a spread sheet, brining a whistle and my yelling voice, haha. I was just giving a "best case scenario" for how many hours we will get to practice this season. I'm not going to force her to go or anything like that. Besides, if she's not feeling it, just means I get to go by myself. I'm totally okay with that. 

This season is really all about her. I want her to have as much fun as possible with it.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I just can't leave when my tracks are getting filled in faster than I can make em. Doesn't matter how tired I am, if I'm not hurt & every run is better than the last.
> 
> I won't leave, I can't.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!



neni said:


> Usually, after 6-8 runs when legs get tired, we head for lunch, do 2 more runs afterwards. Honestly... after 8 runs I'm pretty done, can't push properly anymore. That's the usual average day. Last year I began to fetch the ballerina board in the afternoons, leave the guys in the bar and spend some more time on the slope, cos slipping around on the beginner slope n falling on my butt works fine even with tired legs .


Come on now Alaskan Mountain Conqueror! You can stay out longer  



Matty_B_Bop said:


> This season is really all about her. I want her to have as much fun as possible with it.


Yes but we have jacked this this thread and made it not about her presently lol


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Yes but we have jacked this this thread and made it not about her presently lol


Haha. I'm okay with it. 

Fuck, I wish I lived in the PNW. Seems awesome out there. 

I already wear glasses, flannel and presently have a mustache. I feel like I'd fit in perfectly there.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Haha. I'm okay with it.
> 
> Fuck, I wish I lived in the PNW. Seems awesome out there.
> 
> I already wear glasses, flannel and presently have a mustache. I feel like I'd fit in perfectly there.


You've just met the only requirements needed for living here hehehe for both men AND women :huh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hahahaha you definitely need a whistle. :rotfl:

Anyways..... man we are getting soo much snow. Problem is my wife is equally pumped and i gotta hit both Whistler and the local on the weekend..... Errry hill nearby opens this week. Mt Baker, Whis, locals...

Move out here bro. The mustache will work! I'm thinking about one myself


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> You've just met the only requirements needed for living here hehehe for both men AND women :huh:


is it a deal-breaker that I hate cats and never drank coffee?



F1EA said:


> hahahaha you definitely need a whistle. :rotfl:
> 
> Anyways..... man we are getting soo much snow. Problem is my wife is equally pumped and i gotta hit both Whistler and the local on the weekend..... Errry hill nearby opens this week. Mt Baker, Whis, locals...
> 
> Move out here bro. The mustache will work! I'm thinking about one myself


Dude, I know. I think I'm actually going to get a whistle and just bust out it without her knowing and make a scene when "coaching" her. Haha. 

And yeah, I'd consider moving out there. My list of locations is short: NorCal, Colorado, Oregon or Washington. I can relocate with work, but the cost of living where I live is just so cush.

and for christ's sake, grow your 'stache. There's only so much November left.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you drink craft beer that will trump the coffee....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, about living costs... in Milwaukee are you really living or just sustaining life? There really are lower cost areas to live in the pnw if you aren't in the proper downtown areas.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Argo said:


> If you drink craft beer that will trump the coffee....


actually, i've never drank before. whoops!



Argo said:


> Oh yeah, about living costs... in Milwaukee are you really living or just sustaining life? There really are lower cost areas to live in the pnw if you aren't in the proper downtown areas.


sustaining, but building wealth. I've got a good job and it costs really nothing to live here. I travel quite a bit which makes up for it. I'm an hour from Chicago, 6 from Minneapolis, 5 from the UP (good snow). There are definitely worse locations to live, and better ones that suit my hobbies/lifestyle. 

i always consider moving, but I want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes but please tell us about your skinny capris collection (does your gf get mad when you wear hers without asking?!)....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Skinny capris, tank top, 'stache, Risky bussiness Ray bans...

 Looking fly. Dat how we roll.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Skinny capris, tank top, 'stache, Risky bussiness Ray bans...
> 
> Looking fly. Dat how we roll.


make sure you ride a fixed gear bike(fixie) everywhere with one leg of your skinny jeans rolled up to your knee....


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

No beer/wine/spirits? No coffee? You are hereby banned from living here!! What is this nonsense?!?!

Btw if you wait for the right time it will never happen. Honestly though, we need less people moving here so I'm good with you staying put


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> No beer/wine/spirits? No coffee? You are hereby banned from living here!! What is this nonsense?!?!
> 
> Btw if you wait for the right time it will never happen. Honestly though, we need less people moving here so I'm good with you staying put


if I drank, i would like it too much and end up homeless. it's not even worth me trying to do it in moderation. Ha. 

Coffee is unnecessary for me, but I do LOVE the smell.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> if I drank, i would like it too much and end up homeless. it's not even worth me trying to do it in moderation. Ha.
> 
> Coffee is unnecessary for me, but I do LOVE the smell.


You still got options...Meth, Gold Bar and Steven's Pass.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions, tips, anything would be greatly appreciated. As I said, I really want her to start enjoying the sport this season.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes this thread is old. No I'm not a noob. I still want an update on how her /your season is going!!!!! I deserve it after reading thru every page here, multiquoting everything I wanted to review again for my own uses, crashing my browser and losing it all :grin: 

One of the better things I taught myself as a teen was feeling "ridiculous," or like everyone is "watching you" is a kind of vanity. Nobody really cares, and if "they" are judging /laughing and watching you then "they" can go to ****…LOL And now when I barely hear the catcalls from the liftline over my awesome shred / beautiful bails and loud music well crap well who cares what they are saying all I hear is flipping cheers and you Go Girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Yes this thread is old. No I'm not a noob. I still want an update on how her /your season is going!!!!! I deserve it after reading thru every page here, multiquoting everything I wanted to review again for my own uses, crashing my browser and losing it all :grin:
> 
> One of the better things I taught myself as a teen was feeling "ridiculous," or like everyone is "watching you" is a kind of vanity. Nobody really cares, and if "they" are judging /laughing and watching you then "they" can go to ****…LOL And now when I barely hear the catcalls from the liftline over my awesome shred / beautiful bails and loud music well crap well who cares what they are saying all I hear is flipping cheers and you Go Girl!!!!!!!!


With the warm weather here in WI, I'm sad to say that we haven't even really had the chance to use our local season passes. I've went twice locally, my GF hasn't gone yet. However, we did go to Colorado for a week. 

After a few days, we were able to get a private lesson for a group rate because her skill level is a tweener. Her instructor truthfully told her that it was his best lesson all season. Normally he has to stay down at the lower level chairs, but was able to do much more terrain due to my gf's current skill level. I told him some of the things she needs to learn, and he really focused on those things (overcoming speed anxiety, cat tracks/traverses and going edge to edge quicker). I joined them after lunch to see her progress and it was great. She was having a lot of fun and was definitely getting the hang of it. 

Where it stands now, she is still having a bit of trouble getting speed, and "attacking" the mountain, but she now completely understands the importance of it, which is crucial. She has learned to take slopes and terrain of the mountain to her advantage. She also used to REALLY struggle with traverses or cat tracks, but she was able to get through some of those as well. The lesson helped tremendously. 

Once she completely overcomes her fear of speed, especially on steeper grades, she will be golden. Another thing she will soon learn is how to go edge to edge quickly, but that will come with speed. These are two small hurdles we need to overcome yet, but she is very close to breaking through. It's just a bummer that our local weather hasn't been cooperating, so she hasn't been able to practice more.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> . The lesson helped tremendously.
> 
> Once she completely overcomes her fear of speed, especially on steeper grades, she will be golden. Another thing she will soon learn is how to go edge to edge quickly, but that will come with speed. These are two small hurdles we need to overcome yet, but she is very close to breaking through. It's just a bummer that our local weather hasn't been cooperating, so she hasn't been able to practice more.


Awesome :grin:


----------

